# Falsche Telekomrechnung mit Trojaner



## Hippo (24 April 2012)

> *Falsche Telekom-Rechnung mit Trojaner im Umlauf*
> 
> Falsche Telekom-Rechnung mit Trojaner an Bord im Umlauf.
> In deutschen Postfächern kursiert derzeit eine gefälschte Rechnung der Telekom. Die Opfer sollen zum Klick auf das Trojaner-verseuchte PDF verleitet werden.


weiter hier >>> http://www.pcwelt.de/news/Falsche-T...ner-5770768.html?r=861527115260533&lid=171523


----------



## Reducal (24 April 2012)

Schon wieder? Siehe auch hier in 2006: Gefälschte Telekom-Rechnung transportiert Trojaner, etwa in 2009 war dann auch so eine Welle.http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/gefälschte-telekom-rechnung-transportiert-trojaner.15370/


----------



## Hippo (24 April 2012)

Warum soll was damals funktioniert hat heute nicht wieder funktionieren?
Das Erinnerungsvermögen des gemeinen Computerusers ist etwa so gut ausgeprägt wie das des deutschen Wählers ...
[sarkasmus off]


----------

